# Master Boot Record Error.



## NLAlston (Nov 25, 2010)

Recently, I have been getting this '*Master Boot Record Error*' message at each boot-up, and I always have to depress a key in order to progress.  

Last week, I had an issue where my OS (Vista64) would not load.  I took my PC's (Gateway LX-6810-01) sole hard drive and put it in an external enclosure, to be formatted from another system.  It was in the aftermath of this - and re-installation of this drive back into my PC - that the above error message began to show up.  I wonder if it may mean that my hard drive is on its way out.


----------



## Broni (Nov 25, 2010)

Did you reinstall Windows while the drive in another computer and then you moved the drive back to this computer?
MBR is just a piece of a code, so it may/may not have anything to do with the state of your drive.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 25, 2010)

Broni said:


> Did you reinstall Windows while the drive in another computer and then you moved the drive back to this computer?
> MBR is just a piece of a code, so it may/may not have anything to do with the state of your drive.



Thanks for responding.

No, I didn't install windows while the drive was tethered to another computer.  It was only _after_ I integrated said drive with my computer that I attempted a re-installation of the OS.  

Outside of the error message - and the fact that the PC takes a longer period of time booting up - everything works fine.


----------



## Broni (Nov 25, 2010)

Let's look at your MBR...

Download MBRCheck to your desktop

Double click *MBRCheck.exe* to run (Vista and Windows 7 users, right click and select *Run as Administrator*).
It will show a black screen with some data on it.
Enter *N* to exit.
A report called *MBRcheckxxxx.txt* will be on your desktop
Open this report and post its content in your next reply.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Broni.

Following, is that MBR report:
------------------------------------------------------------

MBRCheck, version 1.2.3
(c) 2010, AD

Command-line:			
Windows Version:		Windows Vista Home Premium Edition
Windows Information:		Service Pack 1 (build 6001), 64-bit
Base Board Manufacturer:	Gateway
BIOS Manufacturer:		American Megatrends Inc.
System Manufacturer:		Gateway
System Product Name:		LX6810-01
Logical Drives Mask:		0x000003fc

Kernel Drivers (total 158):
  0x01E06000 \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
  0x0231E000 \SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll
  0x00607000 \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
  0x00611000 \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
  0x0063E000 \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
  0x00652000 \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
  0x006AF000 \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
  0x00801000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
  0x008DB000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
  0x00A06000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spau.sys
  0x00B2C000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
  0x00B35000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
  0x00B63000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
  0x00BB9000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
  0x00BC3000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
  0x008E9000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
  0x008FE000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
  0x00912000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
  0x00978000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvrd64.sys
  0x009A4000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
  0x009D0000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
  0x00761000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
  0x00784000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvstor64.sys
  0x00C07000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storport.sys
  0x00C64000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
  0x00CAA000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
  0x00CBE000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys
  0x00CCA000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
  0x00E06000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
  0x00D4F000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msrpc.sys
  0x00D9F000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
  0x01001000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
  0x01175000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
  0x01204000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
  0x01388000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wd.sys
  0x01390000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
  0x013D4000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
  0x013DC000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NVAMACPI.sys
  0x013E6000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
  0x011A1000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ecache.sys
  0x011CD000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\disk.sys
  0x011E1000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
  0x011EB000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgrkx64.sys
  0x00FC9000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\AVGIDSva.sys
  0x00FEB000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
  0x00FF7000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
  0x009E3000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
  0x007DC000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
  0x007F2000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
  0x00BF3000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
  0x02A08000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvsmu.sys
  0x02A13000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
  0x02A1E000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS
  0x02A64000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
  0x02A75000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
  0x02A88000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\agrsm64.sys
  0x02BC4000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBD.SYS
  0x02BC6000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\modem.sys
  0x02E0B000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvmfdx64.sys
  0x02F77000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
  0x03005000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
  0x0390E000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
  0x039ED000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys
  0x02F93000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AVer88xHD64.sys
  0x02C0F000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ks.sys
  0x02C43000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\BdaSup.SYS
  0x02C47000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
  0x02C4D000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
  0x02C5F000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394BUS.SYS
  0x02C6F000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\a4awa9mt.SYS
  0x02CB4000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
  0x02CBD000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
  0x02CF5000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TDI.SYS
  0x02D02000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
  0x02D25000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
  0x02D31000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
  0x02D62000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
  0x02D72000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
  0x02D90000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
  0x02DA8000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
  0x02DBA000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
  0x02DBC000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
  0x02DCD000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
  0x02DD8000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
  0x03C0D000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
  0x03C54000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
  0x03C68000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
  0x04A03000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
  0x04A3E000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
  0x04A61000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
  0x04A6B000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
  0x04A7E000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDPARSE.SYS
  0x04A86000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
  0x04A94000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\VIDEOPRT.SYS
  0x04AB9000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
  0x04AD5000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
  0x04ADE000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDCLASS.SYS
  0x04AF0000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
  0x04AFA000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
  0x04B03000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
  0x04B0C000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
  0x04B17000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
  0x04B28000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
  0x04B31000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgfwd6a.sys
  0x04B3C000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
  0x04B59000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
  0x04B74000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgtdia.sys
  0x0480A000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
  0x0484E000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
  0x048BB000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
  0x048C6000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
  0x048E4000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
  0x04910000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
  0x0492B000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
  0x04979000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
  0x04985000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
  0x049A2000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgmfx64.sys
  0x049AA000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgldx64.sys
  0x04BC5000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\RTS5121.sys
  0x048F3000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbcir.sys
  0x049F1000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
  0x03DD5000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
  0x03DE0000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\crashdmp.sys
  0x04800000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_diskdump.sys
  0x007B0000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_nvstor64.sys
  0x00040000 \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys
  0x03DEE000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys
  0x05008000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lvuvc64.sys
  0x05631000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
  0x0564A000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
  0x0565F000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
  0x00480000 \SystemRoot\System32\TSDDD.dll
  0x008E0000 \SystemRoot\System32\ATMFD.DLL
  0x00600000 \SystemRoot\System32\cdd.dll
  0x05672000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
  0x05694000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\spsys.sys
  0x0572E000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
  0x05742000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
  0x0575A000 \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Driver\Platform_Vista64\AVGIDSFilter.sys
  0x05766000 \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Driver\Platform_Vista64\AVGIDSDriver.sys
  0x0980C000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
  0x098A7000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
  0x098CF000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
  0x098ED000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
  0x09907000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
  0x0992E000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
  0x09956000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
  0x0999F000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
  0x099BE000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
  0x0A001000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
  0x0A095000 \??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\int15_64.sys
  0x0A0AD000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
  0x0A163000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
  0x0A16E000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
  0x0A17D000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
  0x0A19D000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFPf.sys
  0x0A1B3000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
  0x776F0000 \Windows\System32\ntdll.dll

Processes (total 82):
       0 System Idle Process
       4 System
     496 C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
     564 csrss.exe
     608 C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
     628 csrss.exe
     636 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgchsva.exe
     644 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgrsa.exe
     712 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrva.exe
     720 C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
     736 C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
     748 C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe
     332 C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
     572 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     220 C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe
     740 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1100 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1124 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1140 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1216 C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
    1244 C:\Windows\System32\SLsvc.exe
    1284 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1432 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1672 C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
    1720 C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
    1736 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
    1804 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    2160 C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
    2228 C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
    2256 C:\Windows\explorer.exe
    2292 C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
    2388 C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
    2396 C:\Windows\mHotkey.exe
    2580 C:\Windows\System32\nvraidservice.exe
    2588 C:\Windows\RAVCpl64.exe
    2772 C:\Windows\ChiFuncExt.exe
    2780 C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe
    2808 C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
    2816 C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
    2824 C:\Program Files (x86)\Northstar\SmartCopy\SmartCopy.exe
    2848 C:\Program Files (x86)\Northstar\SmartLauncher\SmartLauncher.exe
    2856 C:\Windows\CNYHKey.exe
    2880 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
    2916 C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero 10\Nero BackItUp\NBAgent.exe
    2976 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
    3024 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WFXSNT40.EXE
    2972 C:\Windows\ModLEDKey.exe
    2680 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 7.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
    2768 C:\Windows\System32\agr64svc.exe
    1200 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
    2200 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgfws9.exe
    2508 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgam.exe
    3088 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgnsa.exe
    3400 C:\Program Files\GATEWAY\Gateway Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe
    3508 C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
    3540 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrva.exe
    3620 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    3648 C:\Program Files (x86)\Photodex\ProShowProducer\scsiaccess.exe
    3684 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    3852 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    3900 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WFXSVC.EXE
    3948 C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
    3956 C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\WinFax\WFXMOD32.EXE
    3984 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
    4032 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcAppFlt.exe
    4068 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcIp.exe
    3332 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
    3408 WUDFHost.exe
    4724 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSMonitor.exe
    2440 WmiPrvSE.exe
    4120 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
    2700 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
    4424 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
    3964 C:\Windows\splwow64.exe
    2640 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
     532 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
    3868 C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
    5356 C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe
    4252 C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
    4504 dllhost.exe
    2268 dllhost.exe
    4716 C:\Users\Nathan\Desktop\My Downloads\MBRCheck.exe

\\.\C: --> \\.\PhysicalDrive0 at offset 0x00000003`a9f00000  (NTFS)
\\.\J: --> \\.\PhysicalDrive5 at offset 0x00000000`00007e00  (NTFS)

PhysicalDrive0 Model Number: WDC WD6400AAKS-22A7B, Rev: 01.0
PhysicalDrive5 Model Number: WD10EACS External, Rev: 1.65

      Size  Device Name          MBR Status
  --------------------------------------------
    596 GB  \\.\PhysicalDrive0   MBR Code Faked!
            SHA1: 639AC5CDF8A5CF3245975932C6A4215450A7B98F
    931 GB  \\.\PhysicalDrive5   Unknown MBR code
            SHA1: EC5B6F4B08268D5344F30BFF61C8B587F034795B


Found non-standard or infected MBR.
Enter 'Y' and hit ENTER for more options, or 'N' to exit: 

Done!


----------



## pandabear (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not touching this one hdds are a pain in the ass.  Did you press y?


----------



## linkin (Nov 25, 2010)

Got an install CD for Vista X64? If so pop it in the dvd drive and boot from it, and do a repair installation.


----------



## Broni (Nov 25, 2010)

We'll have to check your computer for possible infection, but let's fix your MBR first.
I also noticed, that you don't have Service Pack 2 installed. Any reason for it?

Please download NTBR by noahdfear and save it to your Desktop.
File size: 2.44 MB (2,565,432 bytes)



Place a blank CD in your CD drive.
Double click on *NTBR_CD.exe* file and a folder of the same name will appear.
Open the folder and double click on  *BurnItCD.cmd* file. If your CD drive will open, simply close it back.
Follow the prompts to burn the CD.



Now you will need to set the CD-Rom as first boot device if it isn't already (if you don't know how to do it, see HERE)
If you have any questions about this step, ask before you proceed. If you enter the BIOS and are unsure if you have carried out the step correctly, there should be an option to exit without keeping changes, so you won't do any harm.



Insert the newly created CD into your infected PC and reboot your computer.
Once you have rebooted please press *Enter* when prompted to continue booting from CD - you have a whole 15 seconds to do this!
Read the warning and then continue as prompted.
You first need to select your keyboard layout - press *Enter* for *English*.
Next you want to select the appropriate tool. Enter *1* to choose *1. MBRWORK*
On the following screen enter *5* to select *Install Standard MBR code*.
Enter *1* to overwrite the infected MBR Code with the *Standard* MBR code.
When asked to confirm please do so.
Afterwards, please enter *E* to leave MBRWORK, then *6* to leave the bootable CD.
Eject the disc and then press ctrl+alt+del to reboot the PC.

Once rebooted, run *MBRCheck* again and post its log.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 26, 2010)

linkin said:


> Got an install CD for Vista X64? If so pop it in the dvd drive and boot from it, and do a repair installation.



Not an install CD for Vista64 - just the restoration disks that were burned when I first bought this PC.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 26, 2010)

Broni said:


> We'll have to check your computer for possible infection, but let's fix your MBR first.
> I also noticed, that you don't have Service Pack 2 installed. Any reason for it?



The only reason for that is because of my recent formatting/restoring of my system.  I had forgotten about searching for, and installing that Service Pack 2 until you mentioned it.


----------



## Broni (Nov 26, 2010)

You can hold on with SP2 for the moment.
Service packs should be installed only on perfectly clean computers.

Please, follow instructions from my reply #8.


----------



## NLAlston (Dec 5, 2010)

Broni said:


> Place a blank CD in your CD drive.
> Double click on *NTBR_CD.exe* file and a folder of the same name will appear.
> Open the folder and double click on  *BurnItCD.cmd* file. If your CD drive will open, simply close it back.
> Follow the prompts to burn the CD.



Sorry that it took so long to get back here, but there were some emergency issues that I have had to do battle with.

It was just a few minutes ago that I set about to following your suggestions.   I tried following what you offered - to the letter - but ran into a bit of a snag.   Firstly, I was not permitted to burn from the 'BurnItCD.cmd' file.   As my internal optical drive is faulty (has a tendency not to open) I have an external drive tethered to one of my USB ports - and that is what I have been using.   But every time that I clicked on the 'burn' button, the drive's door would open, right behind a message stating to insert a blank disk.   The disks are all brand new, and I did indeed try a few different ones.   But all to no avail.  That particular file just flat out refused to burn.   

Then something told me to try the 'NTBR_CD' (ISO) file.   This file DID burn, but also resulted in being infected when I tried to open it up afterwards (shown, attached). 

This system is only about 1-1/2 yrs old, and I don't know what's going on with it.   I don't know if what I am about to describe can also be considered somewhat of a remotely related issue, but I find it strange.

Due to conservation concerns we not only shut down the two desktops that we have, but we also unplug them.  Ever since I began experiencing the problem with my PC - which was initially described here - there has also been the issue of my PC starting up with the re-insertion of the power cord.   The power cords have always been removed from the back of the PC cases, as opposed to being removed from the outlets, and that is because of easier accessibility.   Yet, mine is the only system that now behaves in that manner, when the cord is reattached.


----------



## Broni (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I suspected, your computer is infected, but we have to start with fixing your MBR.
That CD can be burn on any computer, not necessary on a computer in question.

Also, if you read my instructions...


> If your CD drive will open, simply close it back.


----------



## NLAlston (Dec 5, 2010)

Broni said:


> Well, I suspected, your computer is infected, but we have to start with fixing your MBR.
> That CD can be burn on any computer, not necessary on a computer in question.
> 
> Also, if you read my instructions...



Broni, thanks for your patience, and efforts.   However, I am a bit confused over things.   You mentioned about closing the CD tray back if it were to open, but there was also direction to follow the prompts to burn the CD.
.......................................................................................................................
    * Place a blank CD in your CD drive.
    * Double click on NTBR_CD.exe file and a folder of the same name will appear.
    * Open the folder and double click on BurnItCD.cmd file. If your CD drive will open, simply close it back.
    * Follow the prompts to burn the CD.
....................................................................................................................

There is nothing wrong with the external optical drive that I have, but that one particular file wouldn't burn, no matter _what_ I tried.  Each time that I tried to burn the '*BurnItCD.cmd*' file (and my attempts were more than a few) the drive's tray would open up, giving request that a blank disk be inserted.


----------



## Broni (Dec 5, 2010)

Are you using CDR disk?
We can try to do very same thing, using a different method, but answer my question first.


----------



## NLAlston (Dec 5, 2010)

Broni said:


> Are you using CDR disk?
> We can try to do very same thing, using a different method, but answer my question first.



Yes.


----------



## Broni (Dec 5, 2010)

OK, let's try different method....

If you have Vista/7 DVD...

start with step 2

If you don't have Vista/7 DVD...

1. Create *Vista/7 Recovery Disc*.

Option 1 :
*Vista*: http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/141820-create-recovery-disc.html (Option Two)
*Windows 7*: http://www.guidingtech.com/3816/system-repair-recovery-disc-windows-7/

Option 2:
Download *Vista Recovery Disc* iso image: http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/
Download *Windows 7 Recovery Disc* iso image: http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
Burn it to CD, or DVD: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/G/Burning+ISO+Images+to+a+CD+or+DVD

2. Boot from created disk.

*Vista users*. At first screen click on *Repair your computer*:





*Windows 7 users*. At first screen click on *Install now*:




Select your language and click next:




Click the button for "Use recovery tools":





The following applies to both, Vista and Windows 7 users.

This will bring you to a new screen where the repair process will look for all Windows Vista/7 installations on your computer. When done you will be presented with the System Recovery Options dialog box:




After this, it will present you with a list of options including startup repair, system restore and command prompt:




Select *Command Prompt*

Type in: 
*bootrec /FixMbr* _(<--- there is a "space" after "bootrec")_
and then press Enter

Once completed then type Exit, press Enter and restart computer.

Post fresh MBRCheck log.


----------



## NLAlston (Dec 5, 2010)

Broni said:


> Post fresh MBRCheck log.



Broni,

After going through the process I have gained _this_ MBRCheck record:
........................................................................................................

MBRCheck, version 1.2.3
(c) 2010, AD

Command-line:			
Windows Version:		Windows Vista Home Premium Edition
Windows Information:		Service Pack 2 (build 6002), 64-bit
Base Board Manufacturer:	Gateway
BIOS Manufacturer:		American Megatrends Inc.
System Manufacturer:		Gateway
System Product Name:		LX6810-01
Logical Drives Mask:		0x000007fc

Kernel Drivers (total 162):
  0x0265D000 \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
  0x02617000 \SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll
  0x00607000 \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
  0x00611000 \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
  0x0064C000 \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
  0x00660000 \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
  0x006BD000 \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
  0x00801000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
  0x008A5000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
  0x008B4000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sppv.sys
  0x009DA000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
  0x0076F000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
  0x0079D000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
  0x009E3000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
  0x00A01000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
  0x00A31000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
  0x00A46000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
  0x00A5A000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
  0x00AC0000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvrd64.sys
  0x00AEC000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
  0x00B18000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
  0x00B2B000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
  0x00B4E000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvstor64.sys
  0x00B7A000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storport.sys
  0x00C0B000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
  0x00C52000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
  0x00C66000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys
  0x00C73000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
  0x00E08000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
  0x00CFA000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msrpc.sys
  0x00D4A000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
  0x01009000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
  0x0117F000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
  0x0120D000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
  0x0138D000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wd.sys
  0x01395000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
  0x013D9000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
  0x013E1000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Saibad64.sys
  0x013EA000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Sahdad64.sys
  0x013F5000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NVAMACPI.sys
  0x011AB000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
  0x011BD000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ecache.sys
  0x011E9000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\disk.sys
  0x01200000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
  0x00FCB000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgrkx64.sys
  0x00FD8000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\AVGIDSva.sys
  0x00DCF000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
  0x01000000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
  0x00DDB000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
  0x00BD7000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
  0x00DEE000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
  0x00BED000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
  0x00C00000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvsmu.sys
  0x009ED000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
  0x02C01000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS
  0x02C47000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
  0x02C58000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
  0x02E00000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\agrsm64.sys
  0x02F31000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBD.SYS
  0x02F33000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\modem.sys
  0x0300C000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvmfdx64.sys
  0x03178000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
  0x03207000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
  0x03B10000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
  0x03194000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys
  0x02F42000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AVer88xHD64.sys
  0x031A4000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ks.sys
  0x03BF1000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\BdaSup.SYS
  0x03BF5000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
  0x031D8000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
  0x031EA000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394BUS.SYS
  0x02FAC000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\aqxth6yn.SYS
  0x03000000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
  0x02D45000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
  0x02FF1000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TDI.SYS
  0x02D7E000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
  0x02DA1000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
  0x02DAD000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
  0x02DDE000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
  0x03E0D000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
  0x03E2B000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
  0x03E43000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
  0x03E56000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
  0x03E58000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
  0x03E69000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
  0x03E74000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
  0x03E84000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
  0x03ECC000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
  0x04A0D000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
  0x04B7A000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
  0x04BB5000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
  0x04BD8000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
  0x04BE2000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
  0x04BF6000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDPARSE.SYS
  0x03EE0000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
  0x03EEE000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\VIDEOPRT.SYS
  0x03F13000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
  0x04A00000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
  0x04BEB000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
  0x03F2B000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
  0x03F36000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
  0x03F47000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
  0x03F50000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgfwd6a.sys
  0x03F5B000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
  0x03F78000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
  0x03F93000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgtdia.sys
  0x04C0E000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
  0x04C52000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
  0x04CBD000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
  0x04CC8000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
  0x04CE6000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
  0x04D12000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
  0x04D2D000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SaibVdAd64.sys
  0x04D37000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
  0x04D84000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
  0x04D90000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
  0x04DAD000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgmfx64.sys
  0x04DB5000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgldx64.sys
  0x04CF5000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
  0x04C00000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
  0x03FE4000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDCLASS.SYS
  0x03E00000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
  0x05209000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\RTS5121.sys
  0x0523F000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbcir.sys
  0x05259000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
  0x05264000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
  0x0540C000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lvuvc64.sys
  0x05A35000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
  0x05A4E000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lvrs64.sys
  0x05AA0000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\crashdmp.sys
  0x05AAE000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_diskdump.sys
  0x05AB8000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_nvstor64.sys
  0x00020000 \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys
  0x05AE4000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys
  0x05AF0000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
  0x00440000 \SystemRoot\System32\TSDDD.dll
  0x00820000 \SystemRoot\System32\ATMFD.DLL
  0x00670000 \SystemRoot\System32\cdd.dll
  0x05B03000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
  0x05B25000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
  0x05B46000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\spsys.sys
  0x05BE0000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
  0x0526F000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
  0x05BF4000 \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Driver\Platform_Vista64\AVGIDSFilter.sys
  0x05287000 \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Driver\Platform_Vista64\AVGIDSDriver.sys
  0x052B4000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
  0x05357000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
  0x05380000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
  0x0539E000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
  0x053B8000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
  0x00DA3000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
  0x09E01000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
  0x09E4A000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
  0x09E69000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
  0x09E9B000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
  0x09F2F000 \??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\int15_64.sys
  0x09F47000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
  0x05400000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
  0x053DF000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
  0x0AE02000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
  0x0AE33000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
  0x76E40000 \Windows\System32\ntdll.dll

Processes (total 94):
       0 System Idle Process
       4 System
     520 C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
     588 csrss.exe
     628 C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
     648 csrss.exe
     656 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgchsva.exe
     664 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgrsa.exe
     728 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrva.exe
     764 C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
     776 C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
     784 C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe
     424 C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
    1056 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1100 C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe
    1128 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1184 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1216 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1244 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1256 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1348 C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
    1376 C:\Windows\System32\SLsvc.exe
    1428 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1540 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1768 C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
    1792 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
    1900 C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
    2024 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    2332 C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
    2368 C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
    2392 C:\Windows\explorer.exe
    2432 C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
    2496 C:\Windows\mHotkey.exe
    2580 C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
    2600 C:\Windows\System32\nvraidservice.exe
    2612 C:\Windows\RAVCpl64.exe
    2648 C:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe
    2656 C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
    2708 C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe
    2840 C:\Windows\ChiFuncExt.exe
    2864 C:\Users\Nathan\AppData\Roaming\SanDisk\Sansa Updater\SansaDispatch.exe
    2988 C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
    3012 C:\Program Files (x86)\Autodesk\SketchBookPro2011\SketchBookSnapshot.exe
    3028 C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
    3052 C:\Program Files (x86)\Northstar\SmartCopy\SmartCopy.exe
    3068 C:\Program Files (x86)\Northstar\SmartLauncher\SmartLauncher.exe
    2072 C:\Windows\CNYHKey.exe
    1288 C:\Program Files (x86)\FastStone Capture\FSCapture.exe
    1680 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
    2784 C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero 10\Nero BackItUp\NBAgent.exe
    2884 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
    2244 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WFXSNT40.EXE
    1912 C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\Reader\Data\bin\launcher\Reader Library Launcher.exe
    1820 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
    2752 C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio 2011\5.0\CPMonitor.exe
    2976 C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio 2011\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe
    3616 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSMonitor.exe
    3940 C:\Windows\ModLEDKey.exe
    3952 C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\BackOnTrack\App\SaibSVC.exe
    3968 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 7.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
    4044 C:\Windows\System32\agr64svc.exe
    4056 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
    4068 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgfws9.exe
    4088 C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\BackOnTrack\App\BService.exe
    3096 C:\Program Files\GATEWAY\Gateway Recovery Management\Service\ETService.exe
    3440 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgam.exe
    3464 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgnsa.exe
    3692 C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
     760 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1584 C:\Program Files (x86)\Photodex\ProShowProducer\scsiaccess.exe
    1916 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    1400 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
    3932 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WFXSVC.EXE
    1832 C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
    3036 C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\WinFax\WFXMOD32.EXE
    2744 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
    3364 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcAppFlt.exe
    1440 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcIp.exe
    4200 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
    4444 WUDFHost.exe
    4648 C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
    4540 C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe
    4980 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
    1484 C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrva.exe
    4684 WmiPrvSE.exe
    4712 WmiPrvSE.exe
    5404 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
    5512 C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
    5788 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
    5968 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
    5900 C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
    5484 dllhost.exe
    5540 dllhost.exe
    2404 C:\Users\Nathan\Desktop\My Downloads\MBRCheck.exe

\\.\C: --> \\.\PhysicalDrive0 at offset 0x00000003`a9f00000  (NTFS)
\\.\J: --> \\.\PhysicalDrive5 at offset 0x00000000`00007e00  (NTFS)

PhysicalDrive0 Model Number: WDC WD6400AAKS-22A7B, Rev: 01.0
PhysicalDrive5 Model Number: WD10EACS External, Rev: 1.65

      Size  Device Name          MBR Status
  --------------------------------------------
    596 GB  \\.\PhysicalDrive0   MBR Code Faked!
            SHA1: 639AC5CDF8A5CF3245975932C6A4215450A7B98F
    931 GB  \\.\PhysicalDrive5   Windows 2008 MBR code detected
            SHA1: 8DF43F2BDE2D9451948FA14B5279969C777A7979


Found non-standard or infected MBR.
Enter 'Y' and hit ENTER for more options, or 'N' to exit: 

Done!


----------



## Broni (Dec 5, 2010)

Apparently, it didn't work. I've never seen this not working before.
Are you still getting that startup error?

Let's double check something...

Download *Bootkit Remover* to your Desktop.



You then need to extract the *remover.exe* file from the RAR using a program capable of extracing RAR compressed files. If you don't have an extraction program, you can use *7-Zip*: http://www.7-zip.org/
After extracing *remover.exe* to your Desktop, double-click on *remover.exe* to run the program (Vista/7 users,right click on *remover.exe* and click *Run As Administrator*.
It will show a Black screen with some data on it.
Right click on the screen and click *Select All*.
Press CTRL+C
Open a Notepad and press CTRL+V
Post the output back here.


----------



## NLAlston (Dec 6, 2010)

Broni said:


> Apparently, it didn't work. I've never seen this not working before.
> Are you still getting that startup error?



Yes...I DO get that very same start-up error message, at about 90% of the time.   Sometimes from restarting, or from a cold start, the system will start up as normally as it did before this all began.   But, the majority of times, it _will_ present that message to me.   

However, I am about to try the last suggestion that you gave to me, and will report back just as soon as I can get that done.


----------



## Broni (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok.....


----------



## NLAlston (Dec 6, 2010)

Broni said:


> Apparently, it didn't work. I've never seen this not working before.
> Are you still getting that startup error?
> 
> Let's double check something...
> ...



I wasn't permitted to click inside the black screen and make a copy, but I did see where a log was generated on my desktop, and I copied from there for you.  Also, I took a screenshot (attached) of that black screen just to show what was resting there inside of it - just in case anything there might be pertinent.  Following, is about half of that Boot Log info (the total exceeded the maximum characters per post, so I will add the rest in my next post:
......................................................................................

.\debug.cpp(238) : Debug log started at 06.12.2010 - 01:48:02
.\boot_cleaner.cpp(527) : Bootkit Remover
.\boot_cleaner.cpp(528) : (c) 2009 eSage Lab
.\boot_cleaner.cpp(529) : www.esagelab.com
.\boot_cleaner.cpp(533) : Program version: 1.2.0.0
.\boot_cleaner.cpp(540) : OS Version: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition Service Pack 2 (build 6002), 64-bit
.\debug.cpp(248) : **********************************************
.\debug.cpp(249) : *** [ LOADED MODULES INFORMATION ] ***********
.\debug.cpp(250) : **********************************************
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0265d000 0x00517000 "\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02617000 0x00046000 "\SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00607000 0x0000a000 "\SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00611000 0x0003b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0064c000 0x00014000 "\SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00660000 0x0005d000 "\SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x006bd000 0x000b2000 "\SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00801000 0x000a4000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x008a5000 0x0000f000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x008b4000 0x00126000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sppv.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x009da000 0x00009000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0076f000 0x0002e000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0079d000 0x00056000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\acpi.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x009e3000 0x0000a000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00a01000 0x00030000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00a31000 0x00015000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00a46000 0x00014000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00a5a000 0x00066000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00ac0000 0x0002c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvrd64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00aec000 0x0002c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00b18000 0x00013000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00b2b000 0x00023000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00b4e000 0x0002c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvstor64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00b7a000 0x0005d000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storport.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00c0b000 0x00047000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00c52000 0x00014000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00c66000 0x0000d000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00c73000 0x00087000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00e08000 0x001c3000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00cfa000 0x00050000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msrpc.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00d4a000 0x00059000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x01009000 0x00176000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0117f000 0x0002c000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0120d000 0x00180000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0138d000 0x00008000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wd.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x01395000 0x00044000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x013d9000 0x00008000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x013e1000 0x00009000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Saibad64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x013ea000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Sahdad64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x013f5000 0x0000a000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NVAMACPI.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x011ab000 0x00012000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x011bd000 0x0002c000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ecache.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x011e9000 0x00014000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\disk.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x01200000 0x0000a000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00fcb000 0x0000d000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgrkx64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00fd8000 0x0000a000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\AVGIDSva.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00dcf000 0x0000c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x01000000 0x00009000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00ddb000 0x00013000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00bd7000 0x00016000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00dee000 0x0000e000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00bed000 0x0000c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00c00000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvsmu.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x009ed000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02c01000 0x00046000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02c47000 0x00011000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02c58000 0x000ed000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02e00000 0x00131000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\agrsm64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02f31000 0x00002000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBD.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02f33000 0x0000f000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\modem.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0300c000 0x0016c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvmfdx64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03178000 0x0001c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03207000 0x00909000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03b10000 0x000e1000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03194000 0x00010000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02f42000 0x0006a000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AVer88xHD64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x031a4000 0x00034000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ks.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03bf1000 0x00004000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\BdaSup.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03bf5000 0x00006000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x031d8000 0x00012000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x031ea000 0x00010000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394BUS.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02fac000 0x00045000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\aqxth6yn.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03000000 0x00009000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02d45000 0x00039000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02ff1000 0x0000d000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TDI.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02d7e000 0x00023000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02da1000 0x0000c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02dad000 0x00031000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x02dde000 0x00010000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03e0d000 0x0001e000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03e2b000 0x00018000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03e43000 0x00013000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03e56000 0x00002000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03e58000 0x00011000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03e69000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03e74000 0x00010000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03e84000 0x00048000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03ecc000 0x00014000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04a0d000 0x0016d000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04b7a000 0x0003b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\portcls.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04bb5000 0x00023000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmk.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04bd8000 0x0000a000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04be2000 0x00009000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04bf6000 0x00008000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDPARSE.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03ee0000 0x0000e000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03eee000 0x00025000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\VIDEOPRT.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03f13000 0x00018000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04a00000 0x00009000 "\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04beb000 0x00009000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03f2b000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03f36000 0x00011000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03f47000 0x00009000 "\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03f50000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgfwd6a.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03f5b000 0x0001d000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03f78000 0x0001b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03f93000 0x00051000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgtdia.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04c0e000 0x00044000 "\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04c52000 0x0006b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04cbd000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04cc8000 0x0001e000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04ce6000 0x0000f000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04d12000 0x0001b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04d2d000 0x0000a000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SaibVdAd64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04d37000 0x0004d000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04d84000 0x0000c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04d90000 0x0001d000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04dad000 0x00008000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgmfx64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04db5000 0x00047000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avgldx64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04cf5000 0x0001c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x04c00000 0x00009000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03fe4000 0x00012000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDCLASS.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x03e00000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05209000 0x00036000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\RTS5121.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0523f000 0x0001a000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbcir.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05259000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05264000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0540c000 0x00629000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lvuvc64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05a35000 0x00019000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05a4e000 0x00052000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lvrs64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05aa0000 0x0000e000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\crashdmp.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05aae000 0x0000a000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_diskdump.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05ab8000 0x0002c000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_nvstor64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00020000 0x002b4000 "\SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05ae4000 0x0000c000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05af0000 0x00013000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00440000 0x0000a000 "\SystemRoot\System32\TSDDD.dll"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00820000 0x00061000 "\SystemRoot\System32\ATMFD.DLL"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00670000 0x00011000 "\SystemRoot\System32\cdd.dll"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05b03000 0x00022000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05b25000 0x00021000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05b46000 0x0009a000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\spsys.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05be0000 0x00014000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0526f000 0x00018000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05bf4000 0x0000c000 "\??\C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Driver\Platform_Vista64\AVGIDSFilter.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05287000 0x0002d000 "\??\C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Driver\Platform_Vista64\AVGIDSDriver.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x052b4000 0x000a3000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05357000 0x00029000 "\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05380000 0x0001e000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0539e000 0x0001a000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x053b8000 0x00027000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x00da3000 0x00029000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x09e01000 0x00049000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x09e4a000 0x0001f000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x09e69000 0x00032000 "\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x09e9b000 0x00094000 "\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x09f2f000 0x00018000 "\??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\int15_64.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x09f47000 0x000b6000 "\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x05400000 0x0000b000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x053df000 0x00010000 "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0ae02000 0x00031000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0ae33000 0x0001c000 "\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x0ae4f000 0x00035000 "\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS"
.\debug.cpp(256) : 0x76e40000 0x00186000 "\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll"
.\debug.cpp(263) : **********************************************
.\debug.cpp(307) : *** [ DEVICE OBJECTS INFORMATION ] ***********
.\debug.cpp(308) : **********************************************
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\D:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\CdRom0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_L2TPMINIPORT#0000#{cac88484-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000032"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\DISPLAY5"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Video4"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\DISPLAY#HWP2655#5&11b64dae&0&UID272#{e6f07b5f-ee97-4a90-b076-33f57bf4eaa7}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000092"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PhysicalDrive0"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Harddisk0\DR0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#10000##{6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000098"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col08#2&2a06bb7d&0&0007#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000088"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#*TUNMP#0000#{cac88484-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000002"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#*TUNMP#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000002"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#SYSTEM#0000#{97ebaacb-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\DISPLAY1"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Video0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_0BDA&PID_0152&MI_00#6&2182afbe&0&0000#{53440e77-835c-4768-bd70-e6e87ac8ae69}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000076"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#30000#{c2a916ff-bbb0-4dc5-b0e3-c4d56ed71ac8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000007c"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#00000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}#{0eb77b8c-c90a-4ff7-9d10-d7f41849700b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PhysicalDrive1"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Harddisk1\DR1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#30000##{6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000096"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250168&REV_1001#4&d5ff638&0&0001#{eb115ffc-10c8-4964-831d-6dcb02e6f23f}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000068"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Volume{e443ae24-f757-11df-9601-0022683b6af3}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume5"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_SSTPMINIPORT#0000#{cac88484-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000038"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#PNPA000#4&5d18f2df&0#{2accfe60-c130-11d2-b082-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000004e"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250168&REV_1001#4&d5ff638&0&0001#{9ff3b516-cd99-4eaf-8373-f2caf87ed26b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000068"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_04EB&PID_E033#SN:CIR-00080612011700000000#{064f8c82-77b2-445e-b85d-c4e20f942fe1}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-10"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WUDFLpcDevice"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\WUDFLpcDevice"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PhysicalDrive2"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Harddisk2\DR2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\E:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\CdRom1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Volume{6599487e-f83a-11df-9dff-0022683b6af3}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\CdRom1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Volume{e443acfb-f757-11df-9601-806e6f6e6963}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\CdRom0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F#4&36c10e3d&0&00B0#{a799a802-a46d-11d0-a18c-00a02401dcd4}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0023"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F#4&36c10e3d&0&00B0#{fd0a5af4-b41d-11d2-9c95-00c04f7971e0}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0023"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\{46F58194-1717-4CA9-ADAD-FE13A4DF3BD8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NDMP9"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250168&REV_1001#4&d5ff638&0&0001#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000068"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Psched"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Psched"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_046D&PID_0990&MI_00#8&9a66660&0&0000#{fb6c428a-0353-11d1-905f-0000c0cc16ba}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000008b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_046D&PID_0990&MI_02#8&9a66660&0&0002#{01083072-dbf5-4edc-8ef6-9bfe8f1091e1}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000008c"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#RDP_MOU#0000#{378de44c-56ef-11d1-bc8c-00a0c91405dd}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003a"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PhysicalDrive3"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Harddisk3\DR3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AvgAviLdr"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AvgAviLdrDev"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_NDISWANIPV6#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000035"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250168&REV_1001#4&d5ff638&0&0001#{65e8773e-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000068"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#SYSTEM#0001#{7951772d-cd50-49b7-b103-2baac494fc57}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003c"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#VID_0461&PID_4D16#8&36900174&0&0000#{378de44c-56ef-11d1-bc8c-00a0c91405dd}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000091"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AscKmd"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AscKmd"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PhysicalDrive4"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Harddisk4\DR4"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#SYSTEM#0000#{cf1dda2c-9743-11d0-a3ee-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#AWY0001#2&daba3ff&2#{84880565-a5fc-4045-996c-def163eae05b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000047"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_05E3&PID_0608#5&2a978ac1&0&2#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-5"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PhysicalDrive5"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Harddisk5\DR5"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\CdRom0"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\CdRom0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_046D&PID_0990&MI_02#8&9a66660&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000008c"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\UMB#UMB#1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator#{65a9a6cf-64cd-480b-843e-32c86e1ba19f}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000093"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HostProcess-bfd26bd2-03e0-4421-90d3-883796f89593"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HostProcess-bfd26bd2-03e0-4421-90d3-883796f89593"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\CdRom1"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\CdRom1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col06#2&2a06bb7d&0&0005#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000086"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\F:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_10DE&DEV_0AA6&SUBSYS_01681025&REV_B1#3&267a616a&0&21#{3abf6f2d-71c4-462a-8a92-1e6861e6af27}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0009"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F#4&36c10e3d&0&00B0#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0023"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F#4&36c10e3d&0&00B0#{71985f48-1ca1-11d3-9cc8-00c04f7971e0}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0023"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_NDISWANIP#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000034"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#10000#{c2a916ff-bbb0-4dc5-b0e3-c4d56ed71ac8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000007a"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}#{0eb77b8c-c90a-4ff7-9d10-d7f41849700b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume5"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_1058&PID_1100#57442D574341534A30333735343631#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-14"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\CDR4_XP"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\PxHelperDevice0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\CdRom2"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\CdRom2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HCD1"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBFDO-1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PEAuth"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\PEAuth"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WMIDataDevice"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\WMIDataDevice"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#VID_0461&PID_4D16#8&36900174&0&0000#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000091"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Scsi0:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Scsi\nvraid0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Volume{9a7b4134-f785-11df-a224-0022683b6af3}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\CdRom2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\{A01C08D3-0C31-46C4-9D8D-86AA3AE783D5}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NDMP10"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#ROOT_HUB20#4&264417aa&0#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Avgfwfd"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Avgfwfd"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#10000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000007a"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\G:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume4"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Volume{e443ae1a-f757-11df-9601-0022683b6af3}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume4"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy10"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy10"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\NDISWANIP"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NDMP6"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\DISPLAY2"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Video1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20000#{c2a916ff-bbb0-4dc5-b0e3-c4d56ed71ac8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000007b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#VID_04EB&PID_E030&MI_00&Col02#7&2e0939b1&0&0001#{884b96c3-56ef-11d1-bc8c-00a0c91405dd}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000072"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col07#2&2a06bb7d&0&0006#{884b96c3-56ef-11d1-bc8c-00a0c91405dd}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000087"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#30000##{6ac27878-a6fa-4155-ba85-f98f491d4f33}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000096"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\SCSI#Disk&Ven_WDC_WD64&Prod_00AAKS-22A7B#4&2d02b08b&1&000000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000005e"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col04#2&2a06bb7d&0&0003#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000084"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\SCSI#CdRom&Ven_KVKR&Prod_QZ41UBKP2&Rev_1.03#5&36e5972&0&000000#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Scsi\aqxth6yn1Port3Path0Target0Lun0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\UNC"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Mup"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume5"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250168&REV_1001#4&d5ff638&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000068"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#NVRAID20#3&267a616a&0#{2accfe60-c130-11d2-b082-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000004f"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy11"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy11"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\{1382C867-F693-43B0-A71F-1B14D6A9E1E6}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NDMP3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_10DE&DEV_0AB0&SUBSYS_01681025&REV_B1#3&267a616a&0&50#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0014"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#ROOT_HUB20#4&366c6b67&0#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Tcp"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Tcp"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_0BDA&PID_0152#20060413092100000#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-6"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\SpDevice"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\SpDevice"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#VID_0BDA&PID_0152&MI_01#7&3995c3aa&0&0000#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000007d"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\SCSI#CdRom&Ven_HL-DT-ST&Prod_DVDRAM_GH15F#4&2d02b08b&1&010100#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000005f"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#30000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume6"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#10000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume4"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#CdRom&Ven_ATAPI&Prod_DVD_A__DH20A4H&Rev_QP57#0000000000322EFC&0#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000006c"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#FixedButton#2&daba3ff&2#{4afa3d53-74a7-11d0-be5e-00a0c9062857}"


----------



## NLAlston (Dec 6, 2010)

*Part 2 of my Boot Log.*

.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000004c"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy12"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy12"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20000##{6ac27878-a6fa-4155-ba85-f98f491d4f33}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000097"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#SYSTEM#0000#{0a4252a0-7e70-11d0-a5d6-28db04c10000}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_WD&Prod_10EACS_External&Rev_1.65#57442D574341534A30333735343631&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000090"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Scsi1:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\RaidPort0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&Signature4F0F8895Offset7E00LengthE8E0B30400#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume7"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#00000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy13"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy13"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_PPTPMINIPORT#0000#{cac88484-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000037"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PRN"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\DosDevices\LPT1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_10DE&DEV_0646&SUBSYS_9640174B&REV_A1#4&2398c375&0&0060#{5b45201d-f2f2-4f3b-85bb-30ff1f953599}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0022"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WanArp"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\WANARP"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\H:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume5"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_10DE&DEV_0ABC&SUBSYS_01681025&REV_B1#3&267a616a&0&58#{2accfe60-c130-11d2-b082-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0015"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy14"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy14"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F#4&36c10e3d&0&00B0#{a799a801-a46d-11d0-a18c-00a02401dcd4}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0023"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#SYSTEM#0000#{ffbb6e3f-ccfe-4d84-90d9-421418b03a8e}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_0ECD&PID_A100#0000000000322EFC#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-4"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_046D&PID_0990#5E459FD1#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-12"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AVGIDS_Evt"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AVGIDS_Evt"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AGRSM_xface"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AGRSM_xface"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PxHelperDevice0"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\PxHelperDevice0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\UMDFCtrlDev-f984faaa-00bc-11e0-ac7a-0022683b6af3"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\UMDFCtrlDev-f984faaa-00bc-11e0-ac7a-0022683b6af3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#00000##{6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000095"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy15"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy15"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#SYSTEM#0000#{3c0d501a-140b-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AVGIDS_Dbg"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AVGIDS_Dbg"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#RDP_KBD#0000#{884b96c3-56ef-11d1-bc8c-00a0c91405dd}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000039"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\UMDFCtrlDev-f984faa6-00bc-11e0-ac7a-0022683b6af3"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\UMDFCtrlDev-f984faa6-00bc-11e0-ac7a-0022683b6af3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#10000##{f33fdc04-d1ac-4e8e-9a30-19bbd4b108ae}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000098"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Scsi2:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\RaidPort1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AVGIDS_Ack"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AVGIDS_Ack"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\MountPointManager"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\MountPointManager"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy16"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy16"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_04EB&PID_E033#SN:CIR-00080612011700000000#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-10"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_WD&Prod_10EACS_External&Rev_1.65#57442D574341534A30333735343631&0#{c2a916ff-bbb0-4dc5-b0e3-c4d56ed71ac8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000090"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col01#2&2a06bb7d&0&0000#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000081"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col07#2&2a06bb7d&0&0006#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000087"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\I:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume6"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WMIAdminDevice"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\WMIAdminDevice"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy17"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy17"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#*ISATAP#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000001"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HCD2"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBFDO-2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_L2TPMINIPORT#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000032"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\{D2AE8352-ECE3-45F7-A112-4A71580C824F}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NDMP8"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_PPPOEMINIPORT#0000#{cac88484-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000036"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AvgAntiRootkit"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AvgAntiRootkit"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\UMDFCtrlDev-f984faa2-00bc-11e0-ac7a-0022683b6af3"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\UMDFCtrlDev-f984faa2-00bc-11e0-ac7a-0022683b6af3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#VID_04EB&PID_E030&MI_00&Col03#7&2e0939b1&0&0002#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000073"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\SCSI#CdRom&Ven_KVKR&Prod_QZ41UBKP2&Rev_1.03#5&36e5972&0&000000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Scsi\aqxth6yn1Port3Path0Target0Lun0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy18"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy18"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\{ACCBEAB3-9336-470A-9A82-509E19B5A354}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NDMP1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\{52377AFB-7180-4B8C-903D-5272E9E288FE}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NDMP2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_NDISWANBH#0000#{cac88484-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000033"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_NDISWANIP#0000#{cac88484-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000034"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#ROOT_HUB#4&153ee11&0#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Global"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\GLOBAL??"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\UMB#UMB#1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot#{65a9a6cf-64cd-480b-843e-32c86e1ba19f}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000094"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AvgTdi"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AvgTdi"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20000##{6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000097"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20000##{f33fdc04-d1ac-4e8e-9a30-19bbd4b108ae}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000097"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\FltMgrMsg"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\FileSystem\Filters\FltMgrMsg"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F#4&36c10e3d&0&00B0#{6994ad05-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0023"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#ROOT_HUB#4&24ee12bd&0#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\DISPLAY3"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Video2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AVGIDS_Ctl"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AVGIDS_Ctl"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HostProcess-78fdca42-bbd3-4669-ba07-881a00ebbd53"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HostProcess-78fdca42-bbd3-4669-ba07-881a00ebbd53"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy19"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy19"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\LOG:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\clfs"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Scsi3:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Scsi\aqxth6yn1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\NAMFD1"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\{1382C867-F693-43B0-A71F-1B14D6A9E1E6}"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\J:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume7"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\FltMgr"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\FileSystem\Filters\FltMgr"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_10DE&DEV_0AA5&SUBSYS_01681025&REV_B1#3&267a616a&0&20#{3abf6f2d-71c4-462a-8a92-1e6861e6af27}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0008"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_10DE&DEV_0AB0&SUBSYS_01681025&REV_B1#3&267a616a&0&50#{cac88484-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0014"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col05#2&2a06bb7d&0&0004#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000085"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#CdRom&Ven_ATAPI&Prod_DVD_A__DH20A4H&Rev_QP57#0000000000322EFC&0#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000006c"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Avg7Rs"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Avg7Rs"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#PNP0C0C#aa#{4afa3d53-74a7-11d0-be5e-00a0c9062857}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000049"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\FtControl"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\VolMgrControl"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&Signature4D8D8909Offset7E00Length3A9DFF400#{0eb77b8c-c90a-4ff7-9d10-d7f41849700b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\NDISWANBH"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NDMP5"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_046D&PID_0990&MI_02#8&9a66660&0&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000008c"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#30000##{f33fdc04-d1ac-4e8e-9a30-19bbd4b108ae}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000096"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\MAILSLOT"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\MailSlot"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Volume{e443ae16-f757-11df-9601-0022683b6af3}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\VolMgrControl"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\VolMgrControl"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#volmgr#0000#{53f5630e-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003f"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_PPPOEMINIPORT#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000036"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col08#2&2a06bb7d&0&0007#{378de44c-56ef-11d1-bc8c-00a0c91405dd}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000088"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WanArpV6"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\WANARPV6"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\SCSI#CdRom&Ven_HL-DT-ST&Prod_DVDRAM_GH15F#4&2d02b08b&1&010100#{53f56308-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000005f"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\K:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\CdRom2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Volume{1c147c90-f77f-11df-b0ee-0022683b6af3}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume7"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#*ISATAP#0000#{cac88484-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000001"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_10DE&DEV_0AA7&SUBSYS_CB7910DE&REV_B1#3&267a616a&0&30#{3abf6f2d-71c4-462a-8a92-1e6861e6af27}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0010"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_197B&DEV_2380&SUBSYS_01681025&REV_00#4&8295d6c&0&00B8#{6bdd1fc1-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0024"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\fsWrap"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\FsWrap"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_04EB&PID_E030#5&37a182e0&0&4#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-7"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\int15"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\int15"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\LSI PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0021"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#00000##{6ac27878-a6fa-4155-ba85-f98f491d4f33}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000095"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Nsi"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Nsi"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&Signature4D8D8909Offset3A9F00000Length9161000000#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&Signature4D8D8909Offset7E00Length3A9DFF400#{53f5630d-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Volume{e964d61e-f756-11df-9a55-806e6f6e6963}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#SYSTEM#0000#{53172480-4791-11d0-a5d6-28db04c10000}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_046D&PID_0990&MI_00#8&9a66660&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000008b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#PNP0303#4&2d45c30f&0#{884b96c3-56ef-11d1-bc8c-00a0c91405dd}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000005b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#SYSTEM#0000#{4747b320-62ce-11cf-a5d6-28db04c10000}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#30000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000007c"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Volume{e964d61f-f756-11df-9a55-806e6f6e6963}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#ThermalZone#THRM#{4afa3d51-74a7-11d0-be5e-00a0c9062857}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000004a"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HCD3"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBFDO-3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col06#2&2a06bb7d&0&0005#{884b96c3-56ef-11d1-bc8c-00a0c91405dd}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000086"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Secdrv"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Secdrv"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#UMBUS#0000#{65a9a6cf-64cd-480b-843e-32c86e1ba19f}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003e"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HostProcess-fdca41f1-269f-4675-a6d2-fdd252e957de"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HostProcess-fdca41f1-269f-4675-a6d2-fdd252e957de"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#VID_04EB&PID_E030&MI_01#7&a31fbef&0&0000#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000074"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\SCSI#Disk&Ven_WDC_WD64&Prod_00AAKS-22A7B#4&2d02b08b&1&000000#{c2a916ff-bbb0-4dc5-b0e3-c4d56ed71ac8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000005e"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\COM3"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AgereModem5"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250168&REV_1001#4&d5ff638&0&0001#{dda54a40-1e4c-11d1-a050-405705c10000}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000068"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_046D&PID_0990&MI_00#8&9a66660&0&0000#{6994ad05-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000008b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\DISPLAY#HWP2655#5&11b64dae&0&UID272#{866519b5-3f07-4c97-b7df-24c5d8a8ccb8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000092"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\NXTIPSECDevice"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NXTIPSEC"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col03#2&2a06bb7d&0&0002#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000083"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy6"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy6"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_11C1&DEV_0620&SUBSYS_062011C1&REV_00#4&12ca41ca&0&3848#{86e0d1e0-8089-11d0-9ce4-08003e301f73}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0021"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F#4&36c10e3d&0&00B0#{7a5de1d3-01a1-452c-b481-4fa2b96271e8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0023"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\{8F40FDFC-51B7-4EE3-9529-431D559884BA}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NDMP4"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\DISPLAY4"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Video3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\UMDFCtrlDev-f984fa9e-00bc-11e0-ac7a-0022683b6af3"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\UMDFCtrlDev-f984fa9e-00bc-11e0-ac7a-0022683b6af3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\SstpDrv"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\SstpDrv"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Volume{e443ae2b-f757-11df-9601-0022683b6af3}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume6"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy7"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy7"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WFPDev"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\WFP"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\MbDlDp32"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\PxHelperDevice0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\UMDFCtrlDev-f984fa9c-00bc-11e0-ac7a-0022683b6af3"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\UMDFCtrlDev-f984fa9c-00bc-11e0-ac7a-0022683b6af3"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_10DE&DEV_0646&SUBSYS_9640174B&REV_A1#4&2398c375&0&0060#{1ca05180-a699-450a-9a0c-de4fbe3ddd89}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0022"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy8"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy8"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#GenuineIntel_-_EM64T_Family_6_Model_23#_3#{97fadb10-4e33-40ae-359c-8bef029dbdd0}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000045"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F#4&36c10e3d&0&00B0#{19689bf6-c384-48fd-ad51-90e58c79f70b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0023"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_NDISWANIPV6#0000#{cac88484-7515-4c03-82e6-71a87abac361}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000035"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_PPTPMINIPORT#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000037"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#30000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}#{0eb77b8c-c90a-4ff7-9d10-d7f41849700b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume6"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_0461&PID_4D16#7&656efdc&0&4#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-13"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ProcessManagement"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\ProcessManagement"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\NDIS"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Ndis"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WfpAle"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\WfpAle"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\MpsDevice"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\MPS"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#VID_04EB&PID_E030&MI_00&Col01#7&2e0939b1&0&0000#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000071"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F#4&36c10e3d&0&00B0#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0023"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PartmgrControl"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\PartmgrControl"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy9"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy9"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\1394BUS0"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\1394BUS0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_NDISWANBH#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000033"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\FR"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\SaibVd\SaibVd0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_05E3&PID_0608#6&2c0be15b&0&1#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-9"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col05#2&2a06bb7d&0&0004#{884b96c3-56ef-11d1-bc8c-00a0c91405dd}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000085"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#IrDevice&Col02#2&2a06bb7d&0&0001#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000082"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HID#VID_04EB&PID_E030&MI_00&Col02#7&2e0939b1&0&0001#{4d1e55b2-f16f-11cf-88cb-001111000030}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000072"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#00000##{f33fdc04-d1ac-4e8e-9a30-19bbd4b108ae}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000095"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : Device "\GLOBAL??\DataFeeder"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PIPE"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NamedPipe"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F#4&36c10e3d&0&00B0#{a799a800-a46d-11d0-a18c-00a02401dcd4}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0023"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USB#VID_03F0&PID_1424#7&656efdc&0&2#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBPDO-11"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\GLOBALROOT"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination ""
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\C:"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AVGIDSErHr"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\AVGIDSErHr"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\NDISWANIPV6"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NDMP7"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#SYSTEM#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000003b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#00000#{c2a916ff-bbb0-4dc5-b0e3-c4d56ed71ac8}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000079"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#10000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}#{0eb77b8c-c90a-4ff7-9d10-d7f41849700b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume4"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\AUX"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\DosDevices\COM1"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&Signature4D8D8909Offset3A9F00000Length9161000000#{0eb77b8c-c90a-4ff7-9d10-d7f41849700b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume2"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#GenuineIntel_-_EM64T_Family_6_Model_23#_1#{97fadb10-4e33-40ae-359c-8bef029dbdd0}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000043"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_11C1&DEV_0620&SUBSYS_062011C1&REV_00#4&12ca41ca&0&3848#{2c7089aa-2e0e-11d1-b114-00c04fc2aae4}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0021"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#ISCSIPRT#0000#{2accfe60-c130-11d2-b082-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000004"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\NUL"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Null"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\WpdBusEnumRoot#UMB#2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#10000##{6ac27878-a6fa-4155-ba85-f98f491d4f33}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000098"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#00000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000079"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20000#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\0000007b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Tun0"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\Tun0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#GenuineIntel_-_EM64T_Family_6_Model_23#_2#{97fadb10-4e33-40ae-359c-8bef029dbdd0}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000044"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\ACPI#GenuineIntel_-_EM64T_Family_6_Model_23#_0#{97fadb10-4e33-40ae-359c-8bef029dbdd0}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000042"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\PCI#VEN_10DE&DEV_0AA9&SUBSYS_CB7910DE&REV_B1#3&267a616a&0&31#{3abf6f2d-71c4-462a-8a92-1e6861e6af27}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NTPNP_PCI0011"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\Root#MS_SSTPMINIPORT#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000038"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250168&REV_1001#4&d5ff638&0&0001#{86841137-ed8e-4d97-9975-f2ed56b4430e}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\00000068"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\STORAGE#Volume#1&19f7e59c&0&Signature4F0F8895Offset7E00LengthE8E0B30400#{0eb77b8c-c90a-4ff7-9d10-d7f41849700b}"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HarddiskVolume7"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HCD0"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\USBFDO-0"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\HostProcess-aaeab7c8-0161-4ca5-959a-f237b654674b"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\HostProcess-aaeab7c8-0161-4ca5-959a-f237b654674b"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(369) : SymbolicLink "\GLOBAL??\NdisWan"
.\debug.cpp(400) :  Destination "\Device\NdisWan"
.\debug.cpp(409) :  --
.\debug.cpp(453) : **********************************************
.\boot_cleaner.cpp(565) : System volume is \\.\C:
.\boot_cleaner.cpp(600) : \\.\C: -> \\.\PhysicalDrive0 at offset 0x00000003`a9f00000
.\diskio.cpp(204) : ATA_Read(): DeviceIoControl() ERROR 1


----------



## Broni (Dec 6, 2010)

There is either something wrong with your drive, or its controller.

I suggest....

Run hard drive diagnostics: http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287 (or http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=28744&hl=hard+drive+diagnostic)
Make sure, you select tool, which is appropriate for the brand of your hard drive.
Depending on the program, it'll create bootable floppy, or bootable CD.
If downloaded file is of *.iso* type, use *ImgBurn*: http://www.imgburn.com/ to burn *.iso* file to a CD (select "Write image file to disc" option), and make the CD bootable.
For Toshiba hard drives, see here: http://sdd.toshiba.com/main.aspx?Pa...rivesUSandCanada/SoftwareUtilities#diagnostic

_Note_ : If you do not know how to set your computer to boot from CD follow the steps here


----------

